# Mosquito



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

Has the walleye bite started? Nets out? Water temp?

thank you for any info!


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

litman24 said:


> Has the walleye bite started? Nets out? Water temp?
> 
> thank you for any info!


I waded walnut last night, with no luck, but I heard some waders are starting to get some eyes, in the evenings. With this warmer weather, it should turn on soon.


----------



## hookem19 (Mar 1, 2015)

As of Thursday morning I put the boat in the drink to take it for a test run. Drove around the lake no nets yet but the odnr boats are at the docks waiting. Surface temp was 40

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for update!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

nets go in Monday, ive been out the last 3 evenings and only caught a bass and snagged a shad.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I am looking to do Mosquito Thurs and Friday, what do I need to know about the nets being out. Thanks for tips and suggestions


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

With the NBA Playoffs pushed off how am I going to know when the walleye are in the weeds!?


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Go fishing....Lol


----------

